
Google Accidentally Pushed Internal November 2018 Security Update to Pixel User - extraterra
https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/google/google-accidentally-pushed-internal-november-2018-security-update-to-pixel-user/
======
dsfyu404ed
Based on the scant details provided by TFA this sounds like a classic case of
fat fingering a username or email.

~~~
ct0
That would mean that anyone could receive an "update" at any time?

~~~
izacus
Anyone does receive updates on modern phones at any times, what are you
asking?

~~~
stedaniels
"Could Google be compelled to send a update to a user's phone that allowed a
government agency remote access?"

I think most of us know the answer is yes.

~~~
izacus
I think you should substantiate what you said. Preferrably by the link to the
relevant service / or source that would do that.

OTA installation is opt-in at this point, just like on Apple phones. It does
download automatically if you have option set... just like on Apple phones.

